# Foundation Wall / Pipe Sleeve Sealing



## Raleigh Plumbin (May 1, 2009)

Need some help guys, I'm in NC which uses the IPC code. 
What code approved methods are you using for sealing wall penetrations/sleeves below grade. We've used spray foam polyurethane sealants (not "great stuff brand) for the past three years with zero failures. One local inspection jurisdiction is now saying no more. They are pointing us to the 2012 IRC sections R406.1 "Foundation water-proofing and damp-proofing", which means we have to seal with the same products the foundation is sealed with. The majority, if not all the methods listed are cementous or petroleum based products that don't comply with our application. 

Any ideas?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My supply house sells a slip joint fitting. Next time I’m in there I’ll get the info for you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

Don't get around much do you ? 4 posts over 9 years ? but no Introduction yet ?


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

Raleigh Plumbin said:


> Need some help guys, I'm in NC which uses the IPC code.
> What code approved methods are you using for sealing wall penetrations/sleeves below grade. We've used spray foam polyurethane sealants (not "great stuff brand) for the past three years with zero failures. One local inspection jurisdiction is now saying no more. They are pointing us to the 2012 IRC sections R406.1 "Foundation water-proofing and damp-proofing", which means we have to seal with the same products the foundation is sealed with. The majority, if not all the methods listed are cementous or petroleum based products that don't comply with our application.
> 
> Any ideas?


Up here we use Hydraulic Cement, which I believed you state you cannot use. Have you considered a concrete epoxy?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Spray foam works too.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Lead and oakum. Tried and true


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

rwh said:


> Lead and oakum. Tried and true


Thats why I like this site, I feel a little smarter today having read that one for sure.


----------



## Raleigh Plumbin (May 1, 2009)

Opensights: Look forward to seeing the slip joint fitting you're talking about. Remember, this applies to ALL the foundation penetrations we make. So it needs to be fairly versatile. We could be a sealing a 3/4" water service in a 1.1/4" pvc sleeve or a 4" pvc drain pipe in a 6" sleeve. We've used spray foam for years, but the AHJ have decided that's not acceptable now. 
DDial: Hydraulic cement can be used on the outside of the sleeve, but not to fill the annular space between the sleeve and penetrating pipe. That needs to be a pliable, waterproof material that resists pests and is rated for UG applications. 
RWH: Material needs to be pliable. 

I've spent the last three days trying to locate something that covers every angle of what the AHJ is looking for and can find nothing.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Link Seal


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Raleigh Plumbin said:


> Opensights: Look forward to seeing the slip joint fitting you're talking about. Remember, this applies to ALL the foundation penetrations we make. So it needs to be fairly versatile. We could be a sealing a 3/4" water service in a 1.1/4" pvc sleeve or a 4" pvc drain pipe in a 6" sleeve. We've used spray foam for years, but the AHJ have decided that's not acceptable now.
> DDial: Hydraulic cement can be used on the outside of the sleeve, but not to fill the annular space between the sleeve and penetrating pipe. That needs to be a pliable, waterproof material that resists pests and is rated for UG applications.
> RWH: Material needs to be pliable.
> 
> I've spent the last three days trying to locate something that covers every angle of what the AHJ is looking for and can find nothing.


When you post an intro I’ll post a picture and info next time I stop at my supply house.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

CT-18 said:


> Link Seal


Shhhh


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

$hitload of silicone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Raleigh Plumbin said:


> to fill the annular space between the sleeve and penetrating pipe.* That needs to be a pliable, waterproof material that resists pests and is rated for UG applications. *
> 
> 
> I've spent the last three days trying to locate something that covers every angle of what the AHJ is looking for and can find nothing.


 












There has got to be some type of neoprene gasket that would work. Here in FL, we don't have to worry about that. We just use plain old dirt under the slab.

But the question that I would be asking is why does the annular space have to be so well-sealed when all the dirt under the slab's footings isn't sealed?! The bugs will just walk around the sealed pipe in the sleeve and find an easier way into the home.....I think these inspectors are over-thinking this...

After all, where all the pipes penetrate the slab, they are sealed. So who cares what's crawling around UNDER the slab when all the penetrations are sealed anyway. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We used to do a lot of work in Lk Mary, Fl. Their inspector would require us to fill the void with fiberglass insulation and then seal with a membrane mastic. (not sure if there is a difference from regular mastic, but that’s what we used.) If we did use, let’s say, hydrolic cement, we applied isolation tape first. 

Now it’s all link-seal.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Link-Seal Bro, don’t be afraid to ask an inspector what they suggest!

If i call for an inspection, the first thing I would do is ask the inspector his opinion on something tricky. Most of the time we would spend the inspection looking at that and he would pass me!


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Link Seal. The only professional answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure if this is what you’re looking for, the ones at my supply house are white pvc, not the gray. They also make them in abs if that’s used in your area.

http://www.canplas.com/product_category/pvc-expansion-joints-pvc-grey-pvc/


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Raleigh Plumbin said:


> Need some help guys, I'm in NC which uses the IPC code.
> What code approved methods are you using for sealing wall penetrations/sleeves below grade. We've used spray foam polyurethane sealants (not "great stuff brand) for the past three years with zero failures. One local inspection jurisdiction is now saying no more. They are pointing us to the 2012 IRC sections R406.1 "Foundation water-proofing and damp-proofing", which means we have to seal with the same products the foundation is sealed with. The majority, if not all the methods listed are cementous or petroleum based products that don't comply with our application.
> 
> Any ideas?


I see you are in Illinois also. I am downstate in the St. Louis metro area. I'm known as a stringent inspector and I haven't seen anyone pushing this in my area. Yes section R406.2 is specific. We used plastic roofing cement in most all cases. I can't tell you the ASTM number and if you look they do not list a specific spec. required just the product. This can pose a problem.

Ask him nicely if he can provide the ASTM, or other information of "approved material". So can thoroughly look into approved options. (bet he can't) Look at what you can find on item 7 "cement based, fiber-reinforced, waterproof coating. Any material listed with the same specs would be an "approved material" It should be ASTM C 109

_"R406.2 Concrete and masonry foundation waterproofing.
In areas where a high water table or other severe soil-water
conditions are known to exist, exterior foundation walls that
retain earth and enclose interior spaces and floors below
grade shall be waterproofed from the top of the footing to the
finished grade. Walls shall be waterproofed in accordance
with one of the following:
1. Two-ply hot-mopped felts.
2. Fifty-five-pound (25 kg) roll roofing.
3. Six-mil (0.15 mm) polyvinyl chloride.
4. Six-mil (0.15 mm) polyethylene.
5. Forty-mil (1 mm) polymer-modified asphalt.
6. Sixty-mil (1.5 mm) flexible polymer cement.
7. One-eighth-inch (3 mm) cement-based, fiber-reinforced,
waterproof coating.
8. Sixty-mil (0.22 mm) solvent-free liquid-applied synthetic
rubber."
_

_"Use of plastic roofing cements,
acrylic coatings, latex coatings, mortars and pargings to
seal ICF walls is permitted. Cold-setting asphalt or hot
asphalt shall conform to type C of ASTM D 449. Hot
asphalt shall be applied at a temperature of less than 200°F
(93°C)."
_





Here is an example of a product which is approved and has more than a dozen ASTM testing certifications.>>> https://assets.master-builders-solutions.basf.com/Shared%20Documents/EB%20Construction%20Chemcials%20-%20US/Construction%20Systems/Data%20Guides/MasterSeal/basf-masterseal-581-tds.pdf


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*wow*



rwh said:


> Lead and oakum. Tried and true


 thats the silliest thing ive ever heard


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*plenty of great choices*



Tommy plumber said:


> There has got to be some type of neoprene gasket that would work. Here in FL, we don't have to worry about that. We just use plain old dirt under the slab.
> 
> But the question that I would be asking is why does the annular space have to be so well-sealed when all the dirt under the slab's footings isn't sealed?! The bugs will just walk around the sealed pipe in the sleeve and find an easier way into the home.....I think these inspectors are over-thinking this...
> 
> After all, where all the pipes penetrate the slab, they are sealed. So who cares what's crawling around UNDER the slab when all the penetrations are sealed anyway. Just my humble opinion.



i use a couple diff. commercial grade products; 1 is 
*BASF MasterSeal NP1 and NP2 Sealants *

great product, sticks to everything, flexible, durable. use a backer rod and nice tooling. product can be purchased at most commercial concrete wholesalers. typically used on highway expansion joints. inspectors love this product. in the future look to commercial applications for answers. DO NOT substitute this quality product with some silly homedpot etc. DAP brand crap


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

callmemaster said:


> thats the silliest thing ive ever heard


Dat you Redwood???


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

link seal works good but you cant install with out a core drilled hole. up here in ny state if a link seal is not used we use hydro cement inside and cement outside. then after cement dry's we use tar to water proof the area we worked on


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm in the Raleigh Durham Chapel Hill triangle and on water services we use hydraulic cement on the outside of the sleeve to the foundation (inside and outside of the foundation), and pure silicone between the sleeve and the pex.

For main drains exiting the foundation, the guy that usually does our digs will use hydraulic cement from sleeve to foundation surface, and use a 4 x 6 fernco to seal the gap between 4in and sleeve, on the outside of the foundation. It works well and looks very clean.

I don't recall ever failing an inspection for the way water service or main drain pass through the foundation. Durham inspectors are the most finicky, and will fail us for water logged trenches and such if a surprize rain hits over night. As for the penetration through the foundation, like I said, I have not seen one failed for those two methods to date.


----------



## mortensyn (Aug 31, 2021)

It's not an easy task. Especially for those who have just recently begun their journey as a plumber. 
My son just recently graduated and has now mastered this profession, but still, sometimes he has questions and asks me for advice.


----------



## Firestop Coffee Break (12 mo ago)

Raleigh Plumbin said:


> Need some help guys, I'm in NC which uses the IPC code.
> What code approved methods are you using for sealing wall penetrations/sleeves below grade. We've used spray foam polyurethane sealants (not "great stuff brand) for the past three years with zero failures. One local inspection jurisdiction is now saying no more. They are pointing us to the 2012 IRC sections R406.1 "Foundation water-proofing and damp-proofing", which means we have to seal with the same products the foundation is sealed with. The majority, if not all the methods listed are cementous or petroleum based products that don't comply with our application.
> 
> Any ideas?


Im not a plumber, but if you are using CPVC please check that you dont have chemical compatibility issues with PU foams or whatever you decide to use. The fire sprinkler industry got hit with some massive court cases because of compatibility. It eats holes in the pipes. it takes a while, but please look into this. I wonder if the waterproofing contractor could help you?


----------

